# General Discussion > Opinions >  Can men wear skirt and be accepted openly in the public?

## MShingen

Hi, I would like to find out whether do you all accept men to wear skirt in society. Please state your reasons in selecting your opinion. Thank you for your time.

----------


## Frank D. White

I'd say unless he has a Scottish accent and carries bag pipes, no. Speaking of bags, with wind chills of 30 below zero, mine would freeze and drop off in a skirt !!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## jeisan

skirts are hella comfy. sometimes i think we got confused somewhere in the past when they were deciding who wears what. i mean skirts give freedom of movement for your junk, whereas pants dont. not that i wanna see a bunch of guys running around in ultra-minis with their dorks a flapping in the wind, but the occasional sarong just feels so nice. the only thing i dont really like about skirts is no pockets, cant stand that i have too much crap that i carrry around to not have pockets. fiji/butterfly/wrap pants are cool too if you can find a pair with pockets in em.

----------


## kirei_na_me

:Laughing:  @ jeisan

Frank, are you "hanging" in up there?!  :Poh:

----------


## Frank D. White

Wind chills of 30 to 40 below and temps below freezing for the past few weeks. Definately getting cabin fever. My car sounds like a tortured animal when I start it. When the temp gets above 20 it feels like beach weather ! Glad I don't live where it really gets cold !!

Frank

 :Poh:

----------


## Golgo_13

Only kind of skirt Japanese men wear are called "Hakama" and is a black skirt worn primarily by masters of Aikido and Aiki-Jujutsu, as well as other martial arts.

They wear no makeup or lip gloss at all, however.  :Laughing:

----------


## darkrikku66

i think its fine for men to wear skirts openly in society.lol in my opinion i think its cute .people might look at you funny but who cares.if you like it then its alright!

----------


## EscaFlowne

I just read the title and all i can think about is the real question...Do men really want to go through the drama [a$$-kicking, silent whispers, very loud whispers, etc...] just to be openly accepted in public. well i stay away from skirts...i would rather just go naked!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mashu

I care what other people wear. As long as it doesn't disrupte me, I'm OK.

----------


## suzu

I think it would be cool if more guys wore skirts. I mean look at some of the visual bands who wear skirts constantly and people worship them (well some of the popular ones) I know my friends don't mind men in skirts, it means they are conifdent and brave (or gay) My friends and I have this guy that we're friends with and we constantly try to dress him in womens clothing. :Joyful:  poor guy we torture him

----------


## MShingen

Please see the picture below:
 
And give your comments.
The actual website for this article in Japanese can be found at http://www.daily.co.jp/gossip/2003/12/21/109407.shtml

----------


## m477

> _Originally posted by jeisan_ 
> * the only thing i dont really like about skirts is no pockets, cant stand that i have too much crap that i carrry around to not have pockets.*


Yeah, that's why women carry purses.

Also, if I wear a skirt, do I have to wax my legs??

----------


## Frank D. White

Now picture an old guy like me !! Hairy legs, baggy knees, bowlegged, vericose vein bulges, one sock up & one rolled down around the ankle, boxer shorts sagging down below the edge of the skirt !!! Not something ya want strolling in front of you !!!

Frank

 :Blush:  

PS Really describing my mother-in-law , not me !!

----------


## suzu

@m477- You don't HAVE to wax your legs but it's probably a good idea.

----------


## neko_girl22

I find the male samurai .... costume (forgotten it's name..) really sexy! There's a new drama with Shingo as a samurai.... mmhmm!
My husband also got married in a haori hakama... he looked great! Took a little of the attention away from me though....  :Poh: 
Hubby also has a summer jimbe (sp?) but I want to get him a full legth jimbe/ yukata.

----------


## STRIDER

I really dont mind but other people might

----------


## suzu

samurai attire is really sexy isn't it? I would jump on a guy wearing samurai attire ^-^

----------


## Timsan

> _Originally posted by Frank D. White_ 
> *Wind chills of 30 to 40 below and temps below freezing for the past few weeks. Definately getting cabin fever. My car sounds like a tortured animal when I start it. When the temp gets above 20 it feels like beach weather ! Glad I don't live where it really gets cold !!
> 
> Frank
> 
> *



I live in Alaska ^^ I love cold weather.

----------


## Hachiko

Maybe young boys who are high-pitched, shave their legs, and cosplay as schoolgirls, but I don't know about men... :Blush:

----------


## MShingen

> _Originally posted by Hachiko_ 
> *Maybe young boys who are high-pitched, shave their legs, and cosplay as schoolgirls, but I don't know about men...*


Good idea! You have just created another opportunity to wear skirt in public and enjoy yourself.

----------


## MShingen

I think we need to let the rest of the people know that skirt is not equal to woman and we men too should have a say in that. Skirts are in deed more comfortable and healthier as compared to trousers.

----------


## Eternal Wind

I find it to be ok,if the whole world dun mind then I dun mind it too! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Hachiko

> Good idea! You have just created another opportunity to wear skirt in public and enjoy yourself.


Personally, I wouldn't mind, but I would have to have the power to change genders at will. Then I would buy the skirts by the chockful.  :Poh:

----------


## kirei_na_me

*cougheasyaccesscough*

I didn't say anything.

----------


## EscaFlowne

[wears a skirt by kirei....]

whey hello  :Poh:

----------


## Frank D. White

There's nothing worse then being "short" and having to reach in through a zippered hole in the pants, then find the offset hole in the long underwear and then line up the little hole in tight jocky shorts(by now, your arm is in up to your elbow with the zipper pulling off hair & skin) then ya gotta grab hol & pull through all the layers to get it out far nough to not wet your pants, CHEEEZ !! Maybe a skirt would be a lot easier!!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Okay, okay...we got it, Frank...  :Poh:

----------


## Johnathan

Hey, wait...

Hakama are skirts? I thought they were just huge pants.

http://www.mcgregorsmartialarts.com/...lackhakama.jpg

My sensei told me (while talking about Kendou) that they wear them so you can't see your enemies foot/leg movements as well.

----------


## TyPe-ZeRo

LOL Frank ;) I'd probably feel funny around it but.. meh its their "life choice" and I can't go telling mommy that I dont approve of it. I'm sure society will get used to after awhile.

----------


## Rachel

If it makes you happy, do it.
If it doesn't then don't, it's that simple.
What other people think shouldn't matter if your happy wearing one, unless your making a complete tit of your self.

----------


## Keeni84

lol KIREI!!! You are too funny! :)

Anyway, my friend wears a skirt sometimes, and he's a guy. I've never really hated on him for that, you know? Some people just want to do different things, and I wouldn't want someone to say what I can and cannot wear.

I don't think that at this time, men are "accepted" in public wearing skirts. I think women can get away wearing more guy stuff than guys can wearing girl stuff, you know???

----------


## Eternal Wind

Yes!!
If gals can wear clothings of the same as guys,then why guys can't wear the same as gals!?

----------


## MShingen

> Yes!!
> If gals can wear clothings of the same as guys,then why guys can't wear the same as gals!?


Oh great, Eternal Wind. Totally agreed! You have my support!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jet_dee

I would find it disturbing to see any of the men I know wearing skirts as a day to day thing, because I don't want to see their hairy fat legs, I'd much rather see a woman's nice legs  :Smiling:  , also , it wouldn't become accepted in this country for a loooooooooooooong time, so you'd have to expect a lot of ass-kickings.

EDIT: Hmm. So men should wear what women wear, if women can wear what men wear? How many men would go scrambling for the high-heeled boots I wonder?

----------


## Eternal Wind

If the law DOES permit men to wear skirts,I will still wear guys clothings because I am the hyper active type!!But long skirts will be fine.....may take time to adapt to it...
And I don't wish to end up exposing my underwearin short skirts!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Toshiya

According to me some people girls shouldn't be wearing skirts, so why shouldn't "appropriate" guys wear them? LOL!

----------


## MShingen

> I would find it disturbing to see any of the men I know wearing skirts as a day to day thing, because I don't want to see their hairy fat legs, I'd much rather see a woman's nice legs  , also , it wouldn't become accepted in this country for a loooooooooooooong time, so you'd have to expect a lot of ass-kickings.





> If the law DOES permit men to wear skirts,I will still wear guys clothings because I am the hyper active type!!But long skirts will be fine.....may take time to adapt to it...
> And I don't wish to end up exposing my underwearin short skirts!!


Maybe some long socks or "men's style stockings" may assist in the wearing of knee length or shorter skirts. Middle length or long skirts should be just find with socks pulled up to the maximum to cover the hairy legs.

----------


## kirei_na_me

I think men should have to wax their legs...maybe get a Brazilian bikini wax too, to go along with it...heh

----------


## Frank D. White

> I think men should have to wax their legs...maybe get a Brazilian bikini wax too, to go along with it...heh


Queer Eyes for the Straight Guy fellows after us men!!

Frank
 :Blush:

----------


## silver angel

I saw a guy walk into a 7/11 and he was wearing a skirt with baggy pants under them, and I thought he looked fine.....ha was actually quite hot... :Smiling:

----------


## Eternal Wind

> Maybe some long socks or "men's style stockings" may assist in the wearing of knee length or shorter skirts. Middle length or long skirts should be just find with socks pulled up to the maximum to cover the hairy legs.


Woo~ I wish to go all mushy mushy like doing all those gals stuff like what my sister is doing!!
Quite troublesome,I say!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ruri-Ruri

When women first started wearing trousers it wasn't really accepted, but now it's completely normal, so I'm sure if loads of guys started wearing skirts it would seem perfectly normal eventually. I personally have no problem with guys wanting to wear skirts, same for makeup as well, though you don't see it where I live much! As for the hairy legs thing, I've seen plenty of them being paraded round in shorts, so seeing them being shown off in a skirt wouldn't really make much difference to me! But then I think it would be good for men to experience the annoying ongoing battle with unwanted body hair that women have to go through (but imagine the queues for the bathroom O_o).

----------


## mdchachi

Yes, of course. I can accept men cross dressing. I can accept men who like other men. Why should I care about what somebody is wearing?

Besides, skirt-wearing men have been around in some cultures for centuries. For example, you have the Scottish kilt and the southern Indian Dothi. And, as somebody already mentioned, there's the Japanese hakama.

----------


## MShingen

But too bad still have a lot of people can't accept that thinking. They still have the common understanding that men should never wear skirts, else he is a gay or whatsoever?

----------


## maji

i guess it depends on the man and the skirt.
if a "large" guy with a long beard wears a pink mini-skirt then... well... 
but look at gothics. u see them often in the city i live in and its not unusual that gothic guys wear long black skirts. and long black skirts dont look that bad on some guys.
then i see often guys in the university im at wearing skirts (well, not daily but once in a while). then it depends. one in my course was wearing a yellow one with flowers for a while. to that thing i just shrugged. the skirt would look ugly on everyone.

about wearing the stuff open in society.
the named gothics can do so i guess. even without skirts, people look at those who have silver chains and spikes on their clothing and whatever. the skirt doesnt really change that.
on other guys it just depends as well. on slender guys its ok i guess, if the skirt is not too short or eye-catching.
but on many guys it just looks silly. i guess thats mostly because we are not used to it. but why it looks silly doesnt really matter, since the reason of not beeing used to it cant be changed easily, unless suddenly that many silly people run around that they stop looking silly for us, but this wont happen.

the problem is imho, that guys who wear skirts have to take care where they wear them. some guys like beating up those who wear skirts just because they look different, as sad as it is.

i personally dont mind guys wearing skirts. i mean, there are even brands who make skirts for men. about myself wearing one? nope, wont do so. why? because i dislike to be confronted with people i dont know. if im going somewhere, then i dont want to be disturbed by people i dont know.
if our society would be so far that we would just shrug to people looking different, hey then i might try wearing a long black skirt that fits to my long black leather cloak. in the end, the difference between a long leather skirt and long leather trousers is just a tiny piece of sewing... 
but as long as i have to fear to be harrassed by people i dont know for wearing a skirt i wont do so. and well, i can live with this.

oh, and im not gay :)

----------


## Eternal Wind

hmmm,so should we are saying that only suitable guys can wear skirts whereas the unsuitable guys shouldn't?
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## catriona

Here in sunny Scotland I get to see men wearing kilts every other day and they look SEXY. I say yay for men wearing skirts !

----------


## Frank D. White

> Here in sunny Scotland I get to see men wearing kilts every other day and they look SEXY. I say yay for men wearing skirts !


 We have a shop here for Scottish dress. You can easily spend over a thousand US$ on a classy kilt and assesories! And the number of clan designs & colors is amazing! A friend from my church is about 6'4" and plays the bagpipes; he does look grand in his kilt. He plays at all kinds of events and funerals.My wife's half Scottish & half English; the Scottish half controls the money!

Frank
 :Blush:

----------


## Gaki

> he does look grand in his kilt.
> 
> Frank


Does he wear a kilt like a true scotsman ?  :Oops:

----------


## Frank D. White

> Does he wear a kilt like a true scotsman ?


I'll ask his wife !!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## Golgo_13

Only if they also wear silk stockings and high heels.

Masters of certain Japanese martial arts such as Aikido wear big black skirts called "Hakama".

----------


## Eternal Wind

Silk stockings and high heels??
Hmmm,sounds kinda funny for guys to wear those...
How bout leg shaving?  :Laughing:

----------


## Golgo_13

No need if he's French.

 :Poh:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Sorry:   :Poh:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Sorry:   :Poh:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Sorry:   :Poh:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Sorry:

----------


## maji

>>Silk stockings and high heels??
the thing is that heels and stockings are "designed" for women.
skirts themself are not. if im right, it started in the middleages that skirts were associated only with women.

>How bout leg shaving?
people in serious swim sports shave their legs. or guys doing serious cycling sports.
just wondering: if a woman kisses tenderly the breast of a man then she enjoys having suddenly a bunch of hair in her mouth? well, im no woman, i dont know that. doesnt have much to do with skirt wearing itself, but rather with the gender stuff in general.
imho little bodyhair is having only advantages, no matter if its natural or by shaving. well, unless you have THAT much bodyhair that you never get a sunburn, dont freeze that easily in the winter and midges cant get to ur skin to sting you.

still, i dont shave my legs (too lazy) and dont wear skirts but i dont mind people who do. and i dont actually feel any sympathy with the hair on my legs. its just there, if it would be suddenly gone i wouldnt mind it.

btw, the bodyhair thingy reminds me on something. i think i once read that women with few public hair are in japan thought of as beeing infertile (right word?).

----------


## BloodRedRamune

Woot to cross-dressing quys (I love you Pat ^^) It's a real pain when someone says eww, he's wearing a skirt! What a gay! It's seriously wrong to make that asumption. Anyway, silk stockings and high heals are perfectly acceptable for guys if they can find ones that fit...

----------


## Golgo_13

IN Scotland don't men wear skirts called "Kilts"?

But not to the office huh?

----------


## kirei_na_me

Well, you all know how I feel about this. I stick with what I didn't say.

----------


## Frank D. White

> IN Scotland don't men wear skirts called "Kilts"?
> 
> But not to the office huh?


dress kilt to stab anyone who makes a wrong coment!!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## Golgo_13

Yup. "Kilt to the Hilt"

----------


## MShingen

> IN Scotland don't men wear skirts called "Kilts"?
> 
> But not to the office huh?


Why not to the office? Office don't allow kilts and skirts?

----------


## Eternal Wind

Maybe.... woman might peek at the guys under the table.....

----------


## RockLee

will skirts be in fashion for men....you can count on that....if you look at the past...men are wearing things now nobody could think of years ago...THOUGH I WONT BE WEARING ANY  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MShingen

Hope they caould liberate men's fashion and allow skirts !

----------


## Golgo_13

> Hope they caould liberate men's fashion and allow skirts !


Hopefully NOT mini skirts!  :Laughing:

----------


## MShingen

Can be any form of skirts, that includes mini skirts. Is depend on how you view it. Maybe some males also like mini skirts, who knows?

----------


## Lina Inverse

Absolutely not! Men wearing skirts in the public would be a big nightmare  :Bikkuri: 
Men wearing skirts are gay, transvestites or both  :Mad: 
Unless they are Scots wearing kilts and playing bagpipes.

----------


## MShingen

Sad to say, because there are a lot of people like you in the world, that is why people are not open enough and cannot accept skirts as a form of fashion for guys as well.

----------


## MShingen

A few pictures of men in skirt as a fashion. Hope that will change your concept of men in skirts as to break the fashion freedom.






With these, I hope you will be able to understand from my point of view and not to say that men in skirts are not normal. Thanks.

Also, this is one post that I extracted out from some forum:
"wearing diff clothings doesnt determine the sex of the person if u ask me...however it is society views that separates the fact that gals should wear skirts and boys shorts."

----------


## Lina Inverse

The guy on the bottom-most pic is wearing a kilt, so that's still ok, but the other guys look like fricken transvestistes!  :Shocked: 
(especially the guy with the flower skirt... I think I'll have nightmares tonight  :Mad:  )

----------


## MShingen

That is because your mind is not ready to accept such things, thats why you have those kind of comments like "transvestistles". To me, frankly speaking, I don't mind that, instead, I respected his bravery for wearing that and showcase to the public, wanting everybody to understand that skirts can also be a fashion for guys as well. Wearing skirt does not determine you are female, gay or whatsoever, it is just a piece of garment.

----------


## catriona

Lina Inverse, a man wearing a skirt and a transvestite are two different things !! 

I noticed some guys in their teens and twenties wear these outfits that are made of a skirt over trousers. The skirt can be like a mini-skirt or a longer one with a full split down one side (for ease of movement I guess?). These outfits look very good on them.
Another common one for all ages is a kilt worn casually with a T-shirt and trainers. I saw a few in the park today. It's smarter than jeans and it looks good on all body types. It looks very comfortable too LOL.

----------


## kirei_na_me

*cougheasyaccesscough*

I like the idea of skirts on guys, as long as they're like what catriona is describing. I say either wear a skirt like that or either go all out and cross dress. Doing the mix and match thing with a feminine floral skirt and then wearing a mens' shirt, jacket, and hat with it just looks tacky.

I found this site with a lot of links about men in skirts:

http://www.zyra.org.uk/sk4men.htm

I like how the kilts are worn on The Kiltmen.

----------


## MShingen

> Lina Inverse, a man wearing a skirt and a transvestite are two different things !! 
> 
> I noticed some guys in their teens and twenties wear these outfits that are made of a skirt over trousers. The skirt can be like a mini-skirt or a longer one with a full split down one side (for ease of movement I guess?). These outfits look very good on them.
> Another common one for all ages is a kilt worn casually with a T-shirt and trainers. I saw a few in the park today. It's smarter than jeans and it looks good on all body types. It looks very comfortable too LOL.


Oh Catriona, if possible, can you please post some of the photos that you mention on the "skirts over trousers" and also the " kilt worn with t-shirt and trainers". I would love to see them!




> *cougheasyaccesscough*
> 
> I like the idea of skirts on guys, as long as they're like what catriona is describing. I say either wear a skirt like that or either go all out and cross dress. Doing the mix and match thing with a feminine floral skirt and then wearing a mens' shirt, jacket, and hat with it just looks tacky.
> 
> I found this site with a lot of links about men in skirts:
> 
> http://www.zyra.org.uk/sk4men.htm
> 
> I like how the kilts are worn on The Kiltmen.


Kirei_na_me, the man with floral skirts looks good as well. I quite like that idea. He was damn brave to do this. I believed that he has an open mind which was even more open than both of us and many other people! Cheers.  :Wavey:

----------


## Oliver

Er, I'm scared.

Actually, I have nothing against other men wearing whatever they like. Skirts? Fine... but with the increased drag coefficient, maybe a pair of high heels is also called for, to help avoid all those nasty puddles. :)

----------


## Lina Inverse

> Er, I'm scared.
> 
> Actually, I have nothing against other men wearing whatever they like. Skirts? Fine... but with the increased drag coefficient, maybe a pair of high heels is also called for, to help avoid all those nasty puddles. :)


It's not only you that is scared, especially by these floral skirts  :Bikkuri: 
大怖い　です　よ!

----------


## dreamer

lol how about men wearing a kilt?

----------


## MShingen

> Er, I'm scared.
> 
> Actually, I have nothing against other men wearing whatever they like. Skirts? Fine... but with the increased drag coefficient, maybe a pair of high heels is also called for, to help avoid all those nasty puddles. :)


Hi Oliver, there is nothing to be afraid of.

Also, you mentoned about the increased drag coefficient. I don't seem to understand that statement of yours. Can you kindly elaborate on that point and also explain why heels are called for? Thanks.

----------


## TwistedMac

i actually do the kilt over trousers thing..

i'm a big fan of baggy pants and a kilt over it gives it a really cool look.. and since i'm part english and my english side is descended from a scottish clan.. i actually have a clans pattern i'm allowed o wear XD

our pattern looks so good too  :Poh:

----------


## TimF

When i read the title for this thread i had to laugh because when i was in high school i had this friend and he wore a skirt in to school and got in serious trouble for it so he told his friends what happened and we organized a protest to take place the next day in the hallway. The next day the hallway was filled with guys in skirts and girls in dress slacks (basically we found someone and swaped clothes) i was wearing an outfit just like the ones in the pictures shown before and then these girls asked me if i wanted to wear high heels and when i asked them if they had them in a size 18 mens i guess that was out of the question but anywoo we got to have the school dress code change and now anyone can wear a dress if it is the appropriate length. all in all it was a fun experience.  :Laughing:

----------


## MShingen

Hi TimF, well said. Nice action carried out. I respect your bravery. So what was their reaction?

----------


## TimF

> Hi TimF, well said. Nice action carried out. I respect your bravery. So what was their reaction?



The protest went on the entire school day they were pretty angry over it but then when the realized more people were joining our cause with each class change the decided to change the dress code.  :Laughing:

----------


## MShingen

So did cases like that occur often? Or it is just only one off case? Any photos to show us?

----------


## TimF

No I am afraid I do not have any pictures and things like this did happen quite a bit at my school the crisis intervention people were constantly being called to try to send people off to asylums there for awhile we were having people sent on a daily basis myself included not to mention the riots that always broke out we had locker searches daily and drugs were always found there for awhile we could no longer carry back packs beacuse of the drugs and weapons threat i no longer go to the school i graduated from homeschooling when i was 16 and the last time i heard the school was under investigation and was in the process of being closed down beacuse of too many problems.

----------


## MShingen

Oh, too bad then. Else there will be another opportunity to wear skirt in public! It is not easy to grab hold of these kind of situations that men are also allowed to wear skirts openly, unless the society managed to open up their minds.  :Wavey:

----------


## Sinspawne

if the person is scottish then it's ok i guess, since it's part of their culture.

If not, then they would simply be crossdressing in my opinion.
and if i were to see a mans heary legs under a tight leather skirt, i would surely fall on my knees and cry... 
 :Sou ka:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## queenie

[QUOTE=maji]i guess it depends on the man and the skirt.
if a "large" guy with a long beard wears a pink mini-skirt then... well... 
but look at gothics. u see them often in the city i live in and its not unusual that gothic guys wear long black skirts. and long black skirts dont look that bad on some guys.
then i see often guys in the university im at wearing skirts (well, not daily but once in a while). then it depends. one in my course was wearing a yellow one with flowers for a while. to that thing i just shrugged. the skirt would look ugly on everyone.

the problem is imho, that guys who wear skirts have to take care where they wear them. some guys like beating up those who wear skirts just because they look different, as sad as it is.

QUOTE]

I totally agree there ^^. I like a guy in a skirt really...but he needs to play the part correctly. If some guy is very overweight/has really icky body hair etc and wants to wear a tight lil mini skirt....that's kind of gross. Then again, we see women with the same kind of problem and we think its gross, so I think its mutually the same, really. If they wanna wear a skirt, they gotta follow the rules of shaving legs, wearing the right kind of skirt for their body , etc. But I think that it should be just as normal for a guy to wear a skirt, as it is for chicks to wear a pair of jeans.

----------


## jovial_jon

People can wear whatever they want! It's nothing to do with me what someone else is wearing and I think it's a bit sad if someone says what other people should/shouldn't wear. Just relax and express yourself and don't worry about others' opinions.  :Yeahh:

----------


## Sinspawne

i actually do agree with you jovial..

but i would still cry if i saw that  :Hey there !:

----------


## jovial_jon

I do agree, it would be funny, but I'd respect him for wearing what he wants despite what other people may think.

----------


## TimF

Hell I Would Go Nude If I Could!!!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MShingen

> I totally agree there ^^. I like a guy in a skirt really...but he needs to play the part correctly. If some guy is very overweight/has really icky body hair etc and wants to wear a tight lil mini skirt....that's kind of gross. Then again, we see women with the same kind of problem and we think its gross, so I think its mutually the same, really. If they wanna wear a skirt, they gotta follow the rules of shaving legs, wearing the right kind of skirt for their body , etc. But I think that it should be just as normal for a guy to wear a skirt, as it is for chicks to wear a pair of jeans.


Hi Queenie,

Thanks for your support in men wearing skirts. I would love to have more of this kind of people like you who shares the same view as me as I am currently doing that as well secretly. However, I would not agree on the part that men must shave legs before wearing skirts. I believe this point is up to individual and I cannot force them to do so. They also have an option to wear long skirts, or cover their legs with long socks, etc..... The rest is okay.

----------


## sgt. Pepper

Of course i accept it...what else could i do? Walk up to him and hit him in the face? :/

----------


## suzu

does anyone know how to find out what their clans pattern is? I have some scottish ancestors way far back ^-^ sorry for the off topic-ness

----------


## MShingen

Clan patterns? Is there any relation in men wearing skirt? Please enlighten me. Thanks.

----------


## suzu

yes its related. (warning- i'm going by whati've heard/read so if I'm wrong please correct me) every clan (big extended family or sould I say tribe maybe) has a different pattern of plaid type textile..... ah,damn it I can't describe it, can anyone help out?

----------


## Thor

> if the person is scottish then it's ok i guess, since it's part of their culture.
> 
> If not, then they would simply be crossdressing in my opinion.
> and if i were to see a mans heary legs under a tight leather skirt, i would surely fall on my knees and cry...


I'm irish and I wear kilts often. I was at school and by surprise this **** teacher ripped my kilt and told me it was a dress code violation. Hehe, I tried to have a protest but my freinds and I were simply put in detention.  :Sad:

----------


## akaisha

> if the person is scottish then it's ok i guess, since it's part of their culture.
> 
> If not, then they would simply be crossdressing in my opinion.
> and if i were to see a mans heary legs under a tight leather skirt, i would surely fall on my knees and cry...


I disagree entirely. I think society claims so much not to descriminate one gender and prefer one over the other, in this idea of "equality" but why must clothing be seperated into "girls clothes" and "guys clothes"? You wouldn't reject a man from employment because he was a man, would you? Or a woman for that matter? Though this happens all to often, allot of people are against it. You wouldn't speak against a man because he had long hair would you? Or a girl because she had hair like a boy? Look, this cross-dressing nonsense was just a word invented to "keep people in place" its descrimination on both parts, my personal opinion is that there is no boundarys between the two, wear what you want to wear. A guy wants to wear a skirt then fine, he may have his reasons. A woman wants to dress like a guy out of comfort, then FINE. What does it matter? How does it effect you? Having to witness a man's 'hairy legs' oh PLEASE, I've seen women do the same yet it only seems to matter in relation to a man? 

If its in their culture, wonderful, they have an 'excuse' but why should one need an excuse? Do you mean to say that if a man wants to wear a skirt be must move to Scottland or Ireland and become a legal citizen JUST so he can wear a skirt and have it be 'okay' to the rest of society? Isn't this pathetic? Isn't this unfair? What should it matter what a man chooses to wear? Tell me that.

Because I forgot this. Yes, a man CAN wear a skirt openly in public rather culture related or not. Its his own right.

----------


## TwistedMac

true. it is also anyones right to look down on him/hate him for any reason he wants, even if that reason is that he's wearing a skirt.

----------


## akaisha

I'm not saying they don't have the right, I'm just trying to open their eyes and get them more open-minded on the subject. I understand it may seem like I'm trying to say that you must accept or I"m going to bite your legs off or something, but thats not what I"m trying to do. Just a bit angry. But even yet as their right is to look down/hate the man for that reason, I have my right to revolt and look down/hate the person for saying that.
Basically, what I'm trying to say is this is the opinion board, as much as it is their right to debate the original question posted, its my right to debate their opinion and offer my own.

----------


## TwistedMac

exactly.. and in that manner it can go on for ever and ever and ever..

*walks around with big plaques protesting*
NO MORE RIGHTS! NO MORE RIGHTS!

----------


## akaisha

Lol, there ya go, just ban all rights and everyone can be happy. I think everyone would be better off as grey blobs living in a grey world. Where they do the same thing every day and are damn well happy about it. Sadly thats not life.

----------


## MShingen

But sadly, this is what the present situation is like. I would love to have more opened minded people like you so that more people will appreciate men in skirts!

----------


## akaisha

Thats why there are people who fight to make these things more accepted.

----------


## RockLee

Kilts rock!!! Ever seen Braveheart?? Those scots were AWESOME !!!!  :Cool:

----------


## MShingen

Yeah, but skirts are even better! Anyway, if many people can accept men wearing kilt, then skirts shouldn't be a problem since both garments are almost similar.

----------


## akaisha

> Yeah, but skirts are even better! Anyway, if many people can accept men wearing kilt, then skirts shouldn't be a problem since both garments are almost similar.


Well I can partly agree with that. I mean a kilt is more of a traditional cultural thing where as a skirt isn't exactly that. A skirt is a skirt so I can see why someone would accept a kilt but not a skirt, though I still disagree with discrimination against it.

----------


## RockLee

www.kiltmen.com/suppliers.htm found a nifty link for ppl into skirts/kilts  :Smiling:

----------


## MShingen

So request the scottish to spread the culture of wearing kilts around the world so that more people will be willing to accept kilts, then slowly transform their minds to accept skirts as well....Can that be done?

----------


## akaisha

Of course it can! Lots of odd things have happened that no one years ago would ever have dreamt of, so I suppose if you just work slowly toward that goal and allot of people do then it could happen, I suppose.

----------


## x2468

I put no. can a guy wear a skirt in puclic? unfortunetly yes. will.should they be accepted. no......... definetly not. i could never take someone like that seriously, its stupid.

----------


## King of Tokyo

Skirt.. Like a woman's skirt ? Come on now, that would just be disturbing, I do not want to see some old guy's hairy legs. If you mean something traditional, like a kilt, or Kimono type deal, then sure why not, but.. men wearing skirts like women do.. that would be.. just disturbing.. and this comes from a guy that wears pink which is widely thought as a woman's color.. heh.. it's a hip-hop thing.. but anyway.. I am by no means ashamed of what I wear and don't care what people think of what I wear.. but.. wearing a skirt is not something I would do..  :Sou ka:

----------


## akaisha

What is so disturbing about a man wearing a skirt? Once again I don't see you complaining about a woman's hairly legs, or even a man in a kilt who has hairy legs. So please, enlighten me little, why do you think men shouldn't be able to wear skirts like a woman? Is there truly a difference between clothing? Its a sexist statement, that and that alone.

----------


## King of Tokyo

Sexist ? Oh Come now, Let's try to only state facts when trying to prove eachother wrong. I wear pink like I stated before, it is not common to wear this color, and I here it from many people that it is a "Woman's Color" I simply respond "It's just a color, Get over it" If I was sexist, I would be with these individuals harassing people who wear things that are not so common. Please in the future make educated accusations.




> why do you think men shouldn't be able to wear skirts like a woman?


Ah Yes, The jumping to conclusion Award goes to.... akaisha! I re-read my post and tried to find where I stated "men shouldn't be able to wear skirts like a woman" and you know, it's the darndest thing, I searched to no avail. Please enlighten me to where I said anything more than 


> wearing a skirt is not something I would do..


 Yes, That is correct, it is not something *I* would do, I never condemned others from wearing what they see fit. I said I do not prefer to see Men's hairy legs if it can be helped, and I stick by that, if you like that, I'm sure you can find some kind of fetish forum to post at. A man is free to wear what he likes, I will not stop him or hinder his day in anyway if I see a man wearing a skirt, but I will prefer not to look at him. That is my simply my stance on things, so if you plan on arguing, please do put some thought before putting words in my mouth.

----------


## PopCulturePooka

Some linkie dinks

The utilikilt and Amerikilt actually look quite masculine
http://www.amerikilt.com/

http://www.utilikilt.com/

A vast link http://www.kiltmen.com/suppliers.htm has more.

Most of them are not typical skirts.

----------


## akaisha

Look my mistake, I assumed you meant by saying men in women's skirts is disturbing that you only meant men should not be able to wear skirts. Now if you meant something other then that, feel free to say so. Otherwise I stand by statement of saying you are sexist, and to your own gender. You see by giving the idea, or if its what you meant, saying that men can't wear skirts like women would mean you're saying only women could wear skirts, and if men can't then are they just not equal?
Now I never denyed that it was something you didn't want to do, I simple assumed(and feel i have good reason to assume) that you meant they shouldn't be able to. I apologize if got the wrong idea about that, but I continue(once again) to stand by what I said.

----------


## MShingen

Skirt is just a garment while pink is just a colour. They do not equate to woman. Yes, woman likes colours like pink and some of them like to wear skirts. But the objects aree not woman. The problem is that people equate them. If people can stop this kind of thinking, then I think we are one step ahead of making others accept that men can also wear skirt.

----------


## babar-san

apparently its not that big of a deal in japan for young men to wear skirts, have you ever heard of a yamamba girl?

----------


## MShingen

Care to enlighten us what a Yamamba Girl is? How does this relate to men in skirt? Thanks.

----------


## yutaka kaneshiro

> i think its fine for men to wear skirts openly in society.lol in my opinion i think its cute .people might look at you funny but who cares.if you like it then its alright!


a lot of us japanese people are going to look at you funny,if you walk out side in my country wearing skirts,only
if your not a martial arts master.
lol men wearing skirts the emperor should b..slap all of you.  :Laughing:

----------


## MShingen

So that implies you all are not going to accept men wearing skirts, right?

----------


## Jungle Boy

It doesn't really matter to me. I am not a really judgemental person.

----------


## Midori

I find it sexy.^^" Sure i mean not a girly skirt with flowers, but a long black one example.

----------


## lineartube

Argh... could someone please kill this topic and get it out of its misery??  :Mad: 

How about a new one: 

Can men wear a loincloth and be accepted openly in the public?

or better yet,

Can men and women wear their underwear over their clothes and still be accepted openly in the public?

 :Blush:  "Look at me! I'm Superman!"  :Laughing:

----------


## kirei_na_me

> Argh... could someone please kill this topic and get it out of its misery??


I find myself thinking that same thing...  :Blush:

----------


## MShingen

This topic is so interesting, why kill it? Men in skirts have to come in reality!

----------


## Rukasu

I'm sorry for bringing this tread up again, but I wanted to give my opinion on the subject.

I think men wearing skirts should be accepted by society.
Even though I wouldnt wear it myself, I think people should be able to walk around the street in whatever they want without having worry about being molested.

You talked about how gross it is when men wear skirts without shaving their legs.
I agree I don't like the sight, but people should be free to choose.
When a woman doesn't shave she often gets some negative comments about it as well.

It seems that when woman change something it is accepted faster as with men.
For example, women wearing trousers.
It the same with hair.
I see more woman with short hair everyday.
There are still enormous groups of people who think guys with long hair are gay/stupid/whatever...

Sorry for my bad english...

----------


## Brooker

> This topic is so interesting, why kill it? Men in skirts have to come in reality!


You don't need to ask for permission or acceptance. It seems like you'd like to wear a skirt in public, SO GO AHEAD AND DO IT!!

----------


## december

A man? In a skirt? That depends. Now some men can get away with it but some it's just wrong. Personally, I wouldn't want to see a bunch a men walking in around in skirts. It doesn't seem manly to me. But then, that's kind of hypocritical of me seeing as how I would give up my right leg to meet Mana, the man I love, who's likes dressing in drag... heheheh. I'm so weird.

----------


## MShingen

> A man? In a skirt? That depends. Now some men can get away with it but some it's just wrong. Personally, I wouldn't want to see a bunch a men walking in around in skirts. It doesn't seem manly to me. But then, that's kind of hypocritical of me seeing as how I would give up my right leg to meet Mana, the man I love, who's likes dressing in drag... heheheh. I'm so weird.


So exactly what you want? Very contradicting.  :Doubt:

----------


## december

Very contradicting indeed. I'm one of those people that can never make up their minds on something. Okay - I'll accept a girly looking man in a skirt. I won't accept a manly looking man in a skirt.... because, it just looks wrong.

But hey, who am I to judge? Go be free.

----------


## babar-san

> Care to enlighten us what a Yamamba Girl is? How does this relate to men in skirt? Thanks.



well, first of all, yamamba is a term that describes a trend in japanese fashion. first adopted by girls. now it is being adopted by young, cross-dressing men. the description is usually that of heavily applied, dark tan make-up, with white or bright eyeliner, pink lipstick,usually dyed hair or even a wig, and brightly colored "loud" clothing. take a look for yourself> http://www.hunkabutta.com/picture_pa...20010927a.html
hope your enlightened  :Laughing:

----------


## Pandoraknight

I'm definitaly all for guys finally getting more confidence in themselves. Guys are so unsure about their own masculinity, it's pathetic. God, if I were a guy, I'd wear multi-colored spandex and tank tops just to throw people off! ^^

But really, what's actually wrong with it? Nothing!!! > :Sad: 




> well, first of all, yamamba is a term that describes a trend in japanese fashion. first adopted by girls. now it is being adopted by young, cross-dressing men. the description is usually that of heavily applied, dark tan make-up, with white or bright eyeliner, pink lipstick,usually dyed hair or even a wig, and brightly colored "loud" clothing. take a look for yourself> http://www.hunkabutta.com/picture_pa...20010927a.html
> hope your enlightened



Oh, I saw Faye Wong with that around her eyebrows. Looks really weird because these girls are more red tan than real tan, but it actually looks kinda cool if you do it right I bet =D  :Blush:

----------


## okaeri_man

what the hell? there are more yes votes than no votes? obviously all the sadistic women are voting yes. guys don't wear skirts, end of bloody story. 

any guy that has would wear a skirt out in public has a screw loss. if their parents were to find out they would most likely think "what a disappoint of a son i have raised."

----------


## queenie

I have to disagree with you okaeri man. I think it would be cool if guys started wearing skirts more often. It makes more sense too...I mean, they would have more room...hehe >.>

----------


## MShingen

All right, cheers Queenie! Another supporter of Men wearing skirts!

----------


## TwistedMac

> what the hell? there are more yes votes than no votes? obviously all the sadistic women are voting yes. guys don't wear skirts, end of bloody story. 
> 
> any guy that has would wear a skirt out in public has a screw loss. if their parents were to find out they would most likely think "what a disappoint of a son i have raised."


your parents would see you as a dissapointment just because of a certain piece of cloth you decided to wear?... Man, that's harsh.

----------


## MShingen

If their mind is open, they will not see it as a disappointment. It is all up in your mind.

----------


## Flashjeff

Well, I'm no expert in these matters, but if a guy is gonna wear a skirt in public, he's gonna need two things:

1) Plenty of intestinal fortitude to ignore the inevitable barbs, jokes, insults, double takes, giggles and laughter thrown his way by a sometimes uncaring public

2) A damn good looking pair of legs!!!  :Laughing:  

Clearly, I didn't take this topic entirely seriously, but I rarely do with anything!  :Smiling:

----------


## queenie

I think it's kind of silly that society doesn't feel ready to accept men in skirts, I mean, really...How many times do we have to learn a lesson?
Pants were originally made for men, but since around the late 50s, women have worn pants too.
So, why can't men wear skirts? I don't see the logic. Like I said before...they'de have more room  :Blush:  , lol.

----------


## smig

in downtown glasgow they call them kilts not skirts... repeat a kilt is not a skirt....

PS 
"Is anything worn under the kilt?"
"No, it's all in perfect working condition..."
(thanks to the late great Spike Milligan)

----------


## -]5pace.pirat3]+

o0o0 guys can wear all the skirts there cute azzes want as long as the got the high heels and make up(mmm sexhi), and out on the street making [my] Feddy

----------


## ffrost_nova622

:Doubt:  hm...well if it was an asain guy wearing a skirt hell no! (although i shouldnt be talking since i wore a mini on a train)  :Blush:

----------


## Flashjeff

> hm...well if it was an asain guy wearing a skirt hell no! (although i shouldnt be talking since i wore a mini on a train)


Really? Were you whistled at? Inquiring minds wanna know!  :Laughing:

----------


## seimeinogakusei

> I think it's kind of silly that society doesn't feel ready to accept men in skirts, I mean, really...How many times do we have to learn a lesson?
> Pants were originally made for men, but since around the late 50s, women have worn pants too.
> So, why can't men wear skirts? I don't see the logic. Like I said before...they'de have more room  , lol.


 :Haihai:  I agree, but I don't know about those floral prints.  :Giggle:

----------


## zafer

Hell no, men shouldn't imitate women. But then again, if they do, doesn't affect me. 

I am proud to know Turks were wearing two legged trousers (to mount horses easier. see sig.) while the rest of the world was wearing skirts and robes.

----------


## BlackenedEyes

Well, think that guys should be free to do what they want... so, what ever float's your boat, i guess...

Although I wouldnt be cought dead wearing a skirt... It's strictly jeans and a hoodie or khackies and dress shirts for me. And the ocasional blue spiked hair works too. Oh and black goes with everything... especialy black :P

----------


## Mcspi

I say to each his own.  :Yeahh:

----------


## Rayc

Scots wear kilts (frock like dress) and stockings and shoe and they don't wear their underwears below!

So when a breeze blows, it can reveal!

Wear a kilt and play the bagpipe and no one can call you a cross dresser!  :Cool:

----------


## isayhello

my friend wears a kilt. my friend is cool. my friend is a male. my friend is accepted openly in public.

----------


## ObscureAngel

my younger brother wears skirts in public (yes i have a brother just like me... creepy ne?)

some people just don't notice it, i mean my dad thought he was wearing really baggy pants ( our father is a clueless weirdo with BRIGHT yellow hair)

He wears make-up and shaves his legs, and he's actually pretty accepted in socity.... (by girls mostly.... every guy i know asks me, " Why is tony wearing a skirt? Why does he shave his legs? Why does he wear make-up) i tell them this, " He listens to his sister." I mean hell if a guy wants to wear a skirt let him he may even pull it off, right?

i say if there are any guys who wanna wear a skirt, DO IT!!!! just shave your legs please ^_^

----------


## uglybugfaceman

i wouldn't really be one to do it, but hey, if you want to do something then you should do it, not caring what others say or think.
maybe if someone gave me like.. a dollar or something, i'd do it. XD

----------


## Shooter452

I have not--and will not--take the time to wade through this thread, which it seems to be pretty well fork-tested by now. I will only comment that if it is something that a guy has a burning desire to do, I will not piillory him for the act.

Cultural standards apply here. Scottish nationals think nothing of wearing a skirt. They call it a kilt, and no one seems to mind. Of course, if you're not a Scot, it is inappropriate for you to wear a kilt.

I do bring up one subject--skirts are cold when you work in an air-conditioned enviornment where the cool air is vented through the floor. In such a heavily enviornmentally-controlled area, women seem to prefer slacks because their bums get fronzen when they wear a skirt/dress.

So it depends.

----------


## ObscureAngel

oh yes it is!!! i'll agree with you on that shooter! they are cold >< i hate it too!!!!


evil skirts and air conditioned rooms * covers legs with overly big hoodie* ah better ^_^

----------


## familymaster1

:Doubt:  Well I geuss if guys in Irlind wear them.

----------


## Kara_Nari

Hehehe... this is a precious one isnt it. There are hundreds of guys who wear cultural skirts (if they dont have separate leg holes, im guessing thats what you would call them), and Drag queens dont look half as exquisite in pants do they? My only problem is what they wear under the skirt... whilst walking up stairs or over something that people would be able to see up their skirts... but then again I dont think that the men wearing non cultural skirts would really mind being looked at. Hmm each to their own. Maybe waxing or shaving would be a good suggestion however if it was something they liked to do in public often. If we tidy ourselves up to wear such things, then it would only seem fair if the men did too...

----------


## Dutch Baka

hihi,,, well not in my country.... or you should be transexual, or it should be a bachlor party gna gna....

but i would love to wear a Kilt some day...... ( i already wore a dress.... i have pictures of it... ... 

... uuuh im the guy with the mask .... sorry i just had a funny moment about 1 year ago....

----------


## Kinsao

You look very nice, Dutch!  :Cool:   :Giggle:

----------


## nice gaijin

> Well I geuss if guys in Irlind wear them.


if you're referring to Highland Garb, such as the kilt, it's Scottish... and please read your posts before hitting that send button.

interesting outfit, dutch: I dig the lucha libre look, but why the dress?

shooter: it seems that the English did mind the Scots wearing kilts quite a bit... for a while at least



> The Act for the Abolition and Proscription of Highland Dress provided that from 1st August 1747:
> 
> "... no man or boy within that part of Great Britain called Scotland, other than such as shall be employed as Officers and soldiers in His Majesty's Forces, shall, ... wear or put on the clothes commonly called Highland Clothes ...
> 
> " ... the plaid, philabeg, or little kilt, trows, shoulder-belt, or any part whatsoever of what peculiarly belongs to the Highland Garb. ..."
> 
> " ... every such person so offending ... shall suffer imprisonment ... and being convicted on the second offence shall be liable to be transported ... beyond the seas, there to remain for the space of seven years."
> 
> Some historians record that orders to the troops immediately after the passing of this Act were to "kill upon the spot any person whom they met dressed in the Highland Garb."
> ...

----------


## Mars Man

'Accept'? O.k., no problem there--just let it be as Kara_nari said. I mean there's no reason to keep the 'not-a-woman' (as the author of Eve's Seed puts it) mentality around any more.  :Smiling:

----------


## Limonette

I hope not - if it were accepted, then what would be the fun of wearing one?! And since everyone and their grandmother swear on tv nowadays- it's taken the joy out of swearing and just made it annoying, esp. with all the pointless bleeping going on. oops that's a different rant...

Of course I'm not a guy so I wouldn't know. But some guys can look really cute in skirts. Especially Dave Foley. If men want to wear them - more power to them.

----------


## isayhello

My guy friend wears a skirt. Although, it's a kilt.... he gets good reactions from people though. A lot of people has said he's cool, because of it. 

A guy could wear a skirt, all depending on how he looked, and what was his purpose with it. If he wasn't looking good in it, and walked around like 'oh damn, I'm wearing a skirt! People are hating me... *hides*' then he wouldn't look good in it. BUt then if... say... *chooses random name* Miyavi wore it, as he's done, it looks plain cool and wonderful!  :Love:  A skirt doesn't have to be feminine, not at all...

----------


## jarvis

only irish men wear skirts

----------


## suzu

I work at a ren faire and we see men in skirts all the time  :Cool:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Not so long ago it was 'weird' for women to wear trousers. I think men can look good in skirts (e.g. Axl Rose) - and they can look bloody awful - (e.g. Jean Paul Gautier, David Beckham). I have only known one man (he was a boy really) who wore a skirt, and he looked really cool, but he was a goth, black eyeliner, nail polish, the lot. I think it looks cool with the goth style. I'm not big on kilts (as worn by _Scottish_ men) though.

----------


## Limonette

Aha, now I get Jarvis - he's just running around purposefully saying things that are wrong, just to get a reaction out of people. Because everyone knows the Scots wear kilts, not the Irish - that was a clear givaway. But often his posts aren't funny - I think he needs to take "Comedy 101", and take some tips from the 'Daily Show' before posting more crappy posts.

----------


## Limonette

I think isayhello is right - alot has to do with the confidence and attitude they wear skirts with. And Tsuyoiko is so right about it being weird for women to wear trousers not so long ago.

Scott Thompson had a theory about this - women's status is lower than mens, therefore when a woman wears men's clothes it makes her status go higher, but when a man wears women's clothes it lowers it. That's why it's more acceptable for women. But given time, maybe another 100 million years or so, it could be ok for men to wear dresses and skirts. Tho for some of us like me it's ok now.

----------


## Kuro_Tsubasa69

I'd be totally fine with it if men wore skirts. Hell, Women wear pants, right? And that was basically banned like what, 90 years ago? 

There is a guy in my school who wears skirts alot...he gets weird looks, but people are getting used to it, i think. (Prob not, though....my sister, who represents basically the thinking of the majority, is totally freaked out by him and wants something done about his skirt wearing <ban it>. I don't think that kinda thinking is right.... :Bawling:  We should all be free to wear skirts if we wanna!  :Bawling: )

----------


## Yokan

hmm...I guess a guy like me will Just have to experiment on the topic.  :Blush: 

y0kan  :Smiling:

----------


## Carlson

f**k no...

atleast if you want me to not pre judge him.. i personaly dont give a crap how he dresses.. but by first impression im going thing think something is wrong with him.. and if i had little kids i would automaticaly keep them away. men in tradition dont wear skirts.. 

a kilt in scotland would be acceptable.. but a kilt in small town america is not. 

Do as the romans do.. i guess..

----------


## Flashjeff

> hihi,,, well not in my country.... or you should be transexual, or it should be a bachlor party gna gna....
> but i would love to wear a Kilt some day...... ( i already wore a dress.... i have pictures of it... ... 
> ... uuuh im the guy with the mask .... sorry i just had a funny moment about 1 year ago....


*JEEEEE-ZUS!!!* How in hell did I miss that??? Dude, you looked like Rey Mysterio after a sex change operation!!!
 :Shocked: 

As for the topic of the moment, hey, I have no problem with men wanting to wear a skirt. To each their own!
 :Smiling:

----------


## Kinsao

I'm sure I must have said this already on this thread, but it's a fashion, and fashions change over time...  :Smiling: 

Actually I think fashions are becoming more unisex. 

I personally would 'accept' (whatever that's supposed to mean) a man wearing a skirt in public. Of course, it also depends on his demeanour and behaviour! If he's behaving like a total nutcake, I might give him a wide berth. On the other hand, if he appears rather stylish and confident, I'd probably just think he was a cutting-edge snappy dresser.  :Blush:

----------


## Hyde_is_my_anti-drug

Both men and women should have the freedom to wear whatever they wish. What you wear is very much expression of self and should not be cut down to narrow minded views of society. A man should be able to wear makeup, have long hair, wear a skirt/dress and no one should go up in arms about it. 'Cause seriously, what's so wrong about it? It's just like you shouldn't screams bloody murder when a girl doesn't wear makeup, has short hair, wears baggy shirts, and baggy jeans or just dresses like what society's view of a "man" is in general.

----------


## Reiku

I should point out that the question in the title of the thread (Can society accept...) is quite different than the question asked in the thread itself (Can _you_ accept)

Society works more on perception than reality, so even if every member of a society were individually OK with it, a percieved cultural opinion against it would still hold sway.

As for my answers:

Can I accept it?

Yes, wear whatever you wan't--what's it got to do with me?

Can Society accept it?

As a man who owns a hakama, I can honestly say: No, it can't.  :Laughing: 

Conformity is a requirement of any society, and anything out of the ordinary is automaticly shunned and rejected.

Of course, what is considered "ordinary" depends on the society.

----------


## afailedaffair

Miyavi looks great in a long skirt.

----------


## Kinsao

Lots of men look good in skirts.  :Smiling: 

Plus, skirts are nicer to wear in hot weather... for example, the long robe-type-thingies that men sometimes wear in Arab countries.  :Atsui:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> skirts are nicer to wear in hot weather...


That is so true! I always feel sorry for men in the summer - well, they can wear shorts I suppose, but not really to the office - but I can stay cool in a nice floaty skirt!  :Cool:

----------


## Reiku

Who I feel sorry for during the summer is the women who cant take their shirts off...

...and the guys who don't get to see the women take their shirts off.  :Evil: 

Seriously though--it's a pointless double-standard that I find sexist and offensive. Why should women be allowed to oggle bare chested members of the opposite sex at the beach and on network TV and not give us the same opportunity?

What happened to equality of the sexes?!

Or are nipples only safe when they're vestigial?

----------


## Puff

I don't really care if a man wears a skirt or not.....I mean it is their choice.

In scotland.......is it true that men, who wearing the kilts, wear nothing under their kilts?

----------


## Anchyyy

Skirt on a man looks good  :Smiling:  Especally on jrockers and hippies  :Laughing:

----------


## Kinsao

Well, I used to work out of doors, I was the only woman working there, and I was allowed to take my shirt off if I choose...  :Smug:   :Laugh out loud: 

@ Puff: uhh, that's not true. Kilt-wearing men do wear underwear underneath their kilts!  :Cool:

----------


## Flashjeff

Well, I don't see any skirt wearing men here in Philly, save for the occasional crossdresser. *HA!!* Me? I don't have a problem with that, to each his own when it comes to fashion. A question, Kinsao, what sort of underwear do kilt-wearin' men sport? Boxers or briefs? Inquiring minds wanna know!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Kinsao

Well, you see, it depends on the man.
But beware the be-thonged kilt-wearer!  :Silly:   :Shocked:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I saw a picture not too long ago that would disagree with you Kinsao - those guys certainly weren't wearing anything under their kilts. I would prove it, but I don't want to spoil the family atmosphere  :Laughing:

----------


## -rika- shinya`

:Shocked:  please prove it  :Evil:  feminine men in skirt looks good.  :Cool:  if i see any men walking on the streets wearing a skirt, my respect for him would increase because he isn't afraid to wear whatever he wants.

----------


## Anchyyy

> if i see any men walking on the streets wearing a skirt, my respect for him would increase because he isn't afraid to wear whatever he wants.


Same here! Here in the capital i saw some men wearing skirts! Looks so cool!  :Cool:

----------


## MeAndroo

No. Men cannot wear skirts and be accepted openly by the general public. 

That said, I'm willing to bet certain "publics" are more accepting than others.

----------


## afailedaffair

I'd wear a skirt.
Just one that if worn can give me some feminity, but still balance out with my miniscule amount of masculinity.

Basically I mean, I'd love to use it as an integral part of a outfit I would wear, adding in a little flair of my own.

In other words; something like a Hakama, long, or humble.
I have no problem with transsexuals, but I don't want to get mistaken for well...a dragqueen or something. 
Ya know?

Something like this^
However, I personally think I would look good on a skinner type like me
 :Smiling:

----------


## Flashjeff

> I saw a picture not too long ago that would disagree with you Kinsao - those guys certainly weren't wearing anything under their kilts. I would prove it, but I don't want to spoil the family atmosphere


Y'know, I think I read somewhere that kilt wearin' men often go commando. *YEEK!!!* Can you imagine the commotion on a windy day? The mind absolutely boggles! And there's no need to provide proof, Ms. Tsuyoiko! That would certainly spoil my appetite!
 :Shocked:

----------


## SortOf

Only in scottland.

----------


## Mikawa Ossan

You most certainly can wear a hakama in public in Japan and be accepted. It's not exactly a skirt, but the same basic premise. You would probably even get quite a few earnest compliments.

Of course if you're non-Asian looking, it might be a bit awkward.

----------


## Mitsuo

I don't really care what people wear. If a guy wants to wear a skirt, then I say go for it. As long as their not frequently crossing their legs right in front of me.

Although I don't care. Many other people find it unacceptable since it's usually seen on women. But hey, Whatever floats their boat eh?

----------


## Comfortable Man

"Skirt" is a word with many meanings. Like the skirt around the bottom of a bed, or "skirting the issue" or any number of definitions. It's just a word, it's not a curse word, it doesn't imply that anything or anyone is good or bad when using it.

Personally, for the purpose of this thread, I prefer the definition of M.U.G. This is a well known in some circles definition. It means Male Unbifurcated Garments... Bifurcated Garments are like trousers, Bi = Two legs covered separately in cloth tubes. Unbifurcated is not Bi, so it's two legs covered together in one single cloth tube. When considering Japan alone, there are plenty of Unbifurcated garments worn by men. Not only is the Hakama a very loose pair of trousers, but there are also Hakama that are not trousers but more skirtlike, usually worn in weddings. Then there's the Kimonos, worn by both men and women and they are definitely a skirted garment for both. True they do layer over each other to achieve the effect of a skirted look, but in the end it's still a skirted look.

The actual requirement of ANY body covering is to make sure that "modesty" is assured. Whether this is done by a pair of trousers and a shirt, a kimono, a Tongan Tupena, a Fijian Sulu, an African Kikoi, an Indian Dhoti, an Indonesian or Malaysian sarong, a Hawaiian Kain, or a skirt made to the exacting measurements of a man, which by the way are far different than a womans body shape. Believe it or not, there's a country in this world, where it is illegal for a man to wear anything but a dress. It's Bhutan, and all males are required (under penalty of imprisonment) to wear the National garb, which is a dress like outfit. Try talking any Buddhist Monk out of his MUG...good luck..

I was in a movie in 1972 filmed in the South and Central Pacific where I learned to wear native garb, that consisted of the Tongan Tupena, the Fijian Sulu and the Bikini Islanders Sarong. I still wear them. I also wear custom made for my shape men's skirts. I wear them everywhere. I no longer own a single pair of trousers. I am NOT gay, pure Hetero Male here, I don't wear womens clothes or accessories. No hi heels, no makeup, no pantyhose, no bra, I'm not trying to look like anything but a very "Comfortable Man" wearing Unbifurcated garments and one other thing I no longer have ...is a sharp, denim or khaki cloth edged weapon slicing vertically up into my scrotum. Also known as a CROTCH. Years ago, at meetings or dinners wearing trousers, I sadly remember all the times I spent standing up 20 times a night to shake out my privates that were wedged between cloth and leg or just being sawed at by the crotch itself.....Now, no crotch and no 20 stand ups a night. GOD what a difference. By the way, all men don't automatically have hairy legs. I don't, and I never remove hair any of the places men sometimes remove it from except my face. I am a light haired person, blond hair, no chest hair, no leg hair, very little arm hair, a tiny mustache I haven't even trimmed in 40 years.

I am also part Scottish, the Fraser Clan, I've never worn a kilt and never intend to. They are 8 yards of heavy wool. I live in a warm climate in the florida keys. I'd die in a kilt, fall right over and pass out. Folks in this thread have said that if they wore a kilt in a cold climate their orbs would freeze and fall off...balony...Scotland is a very cold country. Average temp in the winter is 20 above zero and those heavy woolen kilts keep Scots nice and cozy.

The most important thing I have to say is this....a Skirted garment is just a piece of cloth intended to modestly cover our private areas. That's all..not a fashion statement, not a sexual connotation, just a piece of required modesty cloth. I am, (what they say in the UK) "Just a bloke in a skirt" BIG DEAL, ..............................NOT. :Smiling:   :Cool:   :Relieved:

----------


## Mikawa Ossan

> Then there's the Kimonos, worn by both men and women and they are definitely a skirted garment for both. True they do layer over each other to achieve the effect of a skirted look, but in the end it's still a skirted look.


Are you referring to yukata? Yes, they, too, are most definately worn in public (in the summer) by a large number of men. I invite all members to come to any Obon festival in August, and you can see for yourself!

Kimono technically just means "clothes", you know. I think that in popular usage, though, kimono generally only refers to women's garb. For men's clothing, usually a more specific term is preferred.

----------


## d3jake

> I'd say unless he has a Scottish accent and carries bag pipes, no. Speaking of bags, with wind chills of 30 below zero, mine would freeze and drop off in a skirt !!


LOL...Frank... 
I think he hit the nail on the head. At least in America. Though if you're stading outside in a skirt in that cold of weather, I think that wouldn't affect you really, it's only after when you go inside to warm up that it might be a problem.

----------


## dreamer

Well... I can say that in Brighton it wouldn't be that much of a problem...
Still as long as the person's not trying to hit on me I don't care at all ^^

----------


## moffeltoff

Ive got a kilt but I always feel a little uneasy if I have to wear it. :Bluush:

----------


## Mikawa Ossan

When I was just out of high school, I wore a kilt in our community theatre's rendition of "Brigadoon". Very breezy!

----------


## Dutch Baka

aaa how cute! still got that picture Mika... I have never seen a Photo of you in the picture section... when is that coming up!!!

----------


## yukio_michael

http://www.utilikilts.com/

----------


## Comfortable Man

Commando, or regimental, or traditional, or "Ladies from Hell" look is traditional in Scotland. The "Ladies from Hell" is what the Germans called the Scottish Regiments in World War 1...They'd never seen a soldier in a "dress" before and didn't know what to think or do when they saw Scots in kilts shooting at them. By the time the Germans shot back they were decimated.

Most Scots wear no underwear at all under their kilts. If asked "What's under your kilt" they often say things like: "My feet" or if asked "What's worn under the kilt" the answer is.... "Nothing is worn, it's all in good working order". Typically a Scot will answer that question in either a flippant manner or be ready to re-arrange your face for asking it.

Check out the movies "Braveheart" or "Rob Roy" to see what actually "Isn't" worn under the kilt.  :Cool:  

Speaking of the Germans tho, today, there is far more heterosexual, masculine skirt wearing in Germany than any other country. Funny how things change, ain't it?  :Poh:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Maybe Nuri can enlighten us, but I don't think Scotsmen generally wear kilts. Don't they just wear them at special occasions, like weddings or Hogmanay?

----------


## Kinsao

You are probably right, Tsuyoiko - but having said that, I did know a Scotsman (this was in the 1980s and '90s) who used to wear a kilt everyday as his general wear. I think it's not usual... but it does happen!  :Poh:

----------


## moffeltoff

> Speaking of the Germans tho, today, there is far more heterosexual, masculine skirt wearing in Germany than any other country. Funny how things change, ain't it?


How come I never noticed ^^

----------


## Comfortable Man

Check these links..
http://www.mode-trend-s.de/
http://store.soliscompany.com/menwhowekisk.html
 :Poh:   :Cool:   :Sad:   :Smiling:   :Bluush: 

More links>> http://www.rockmode.de/

http://www.f6.parsimony.net/forum6585/index.htm


http://hjem.get2net.dk/intuitive/skoert.htm

----------


## Kinsao

LOL! I love that second link you posted, Comfortable Man (and lol @ your name! - I assume you are Enlightened!)

"The Men in skirts movement is currently at the same stage as the women in trousers movement was 50 years ago."
That made me laugh... and also to think, actually; I'd never considered things that way before! ^^

"Is It Just About Unbifurcated Clothing?"
 :Laugh out loud: 
"Unbifurcated" is such a _lovely_ word! Thank you for bringing it to my attention! I want to find an opportunity to use it as soon as possible, now!  :Silly:   :Laughing: 

But, though I laugh, there is a good point about the comfort aspect. Skirts are cooler to wear in the hot weather, too, which is probably why skirts/sarongs/robes are more generally worn in warmer countries. (?) As for the kilt, maybe it allows for greater freedom of movement when leaping over the rugged Scottish mountainsides? Or maybe there is a "warmth factor" as well as a "chill factor" (XD), in the same way that mittens are warmer than gloves because all your fingers are together and warm each other...? Oh my... I don't think I'm going to continue down that road... O_o  :Laughing:

----------


## Comfortable Man

Comfortable Man (and lol @ your name! - I assume you are Enlightened!)
I'm comfortable for the last 24 years, and very comfortable for the last 2 years. Which means that I started wearing sarongs most of the time in 1982 but mainly inside and around my house. Very comfortable means I've been wearing sarongs etc. and real actual men's skirts outside my home and in public for the last 2 years. I own no trousers at all anymore. All were converted to denim skirts. With a males genitalia, a crotch is simply nothing short of an edged cloth knife slicing vertically into my private areas. Now I have no crotch and am a "Comfortable Man"  :Smiling:   :Poh:   :Relieved: 
A few more links for skirted men AND a bunch of links of places for heterosexual MASCULINE MEN to buy masculine skirts.
http://www.grevstad.org/cgi-bin/atrium.pl
http://www.imff.net/php/phpBB/
http://www.kiltmen.com/forums/cgi-bin/kiltmen.pl
http://kiltreview.com/index.php
http://groups.msn.com/REALMeninSkirtsandtheirAdmirers
http://www.intermis.org/
http://www.kiltmen.com/world.htm
http://www.bravehearts.us/
http://www.stannards.co.uk/Kilts.htm
http://www.geocities.com/rdackerm/
http://www.imff.net/
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/talendor/
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/theotherplacetobe/
http://www.geocities.com/skirtedmen/
http://www.imff.net/php/useralbums/hamish

And some suppliers

http://www.amerikilt.com/
http://www.bearkilts.com/
http://www.amok.ch/
http://cityskirt.com/
http://www.greatscotshop.com/highoriginals.htm
http://adamsweb.us/kingkilts/index.html
http://www.macabiskirt.com/
http://anderslandinger.com/
http://www.midasclothing.com/old/index.html
http://www.neokilt.com/index.asp
http://www.rkilts.com/
http://www.runningkilts.com/
http://www.savannahkilts.com/
http://www.scotmall.com/
http://www.sportkilt.com/
http://www.utilikilts.com/
http://www.kilt.de/
http://www.kinlochanderson.com/
http://www.pittsburghkilts.com/
 :Wavey:   :Relieved:   :Cool:   :Blush:   :Silly:   :Shocked:   :Wallbash:

----------


## Comfortable Man

I hope I didnt kill this thread with all those links. By the way, PittsburghKilts.com is no longer active. I think he moved to a smaller house. No room to sew.

----------


## Kinsao

What fascinating forums. I only opened the first 4 or 5 links, but I noticed quite a long post by a man who had been wearing a skirt while strolling down New Walk. That is a pedestrianised area in my city, where I walk each day at lunch time - I'll have to keep my eyes open for "Ash" and give him a wave if I see him!  :Hey there !:

----------


## NigelGirlySkirt1

Without question, men CAN and SHOULD wear skirts in public. I have worn them myself at home and consider them extremely comfortable. If women can wear trousers, then men can wear skirts / dresse etc. As William Shakespeare once said, "To Thine Own Self Be True"

----------


## Carlos

Yes I would accept openly, but depending on the man who always feel the desire to carry rising.

----------


## n0heq

*It is interesting to note that the word "kilt" has been stretched to include several varieties of miniskirts. Why should a man be so timid as to be compelled to label his skirt as a "kilt" when everyone else knows that it isn't one? One thing is for certain, that being that adding a "kilt" designation makes the skirt much more expensive. Why are men so cowardly when women feel free to shop in the men's departments for pants in their size? Likewise, women do not have a problem referring to pants as pants, quite unlike sexually insecure men who insist that their skirts are actually "kilts".*

----------


## Franco

> Without question, men CAN and SHOULD wear skirts in public. I have worn them myself at home and consider them extremely comfortable. If women can wear trousers, then men can wear skirts / dresse etc. As William Shakespeare once said, "To Thine Own Self Be True"


That reminds me of a man who went to a talk show explaining that he prefered women's dresses because they were very comfortable and was fed up with people insulting him. While he had a point because of the comfort factor, I can't imagine a man wearing high heels just because women can wear trousers. There are certain things that must be used by women or by men depending on the case. Period.

----------


## kesi

Skirts as in like women/girl skirts? No - they can but they will look gay - however if its part of traditional garment then yes. Such as in the case of fustanella - which is part of traditional dress of Albanian men

----------


## Franco

> Skirts as in like women/girl skirts? No - they can but they will look gay - however if its part of traditional garment then yes


Why not? Skirts look very comfortable , specially in summer time . If tradition can justify men wearing skirts let alone practical purposes like comfort and energy saving. If you are so worried about looking gay forget the traditional thing, you'll look gay to everyone else who is not familiar with that tradition anyways.

----------


## Nugget

Live and let live. I probably wouldn't find it attractive. However, a man in a kilt...purrrrrrrr...t'is a beautiful thing indeed!

----------


## Cire

Lol! Does a transvestite coun't? Kilts are ok if you have the legs and bicepts for it.

----------

